# Forum General General Discussion  Russian humor and Russian learning folks.

## alexB

I was wondering, do any of you, Russian learning people, chaika, DDT, doninphxaz, Johanna, rockzmom too, although she’s more of a curious about Russia than Russian learning person  ::  , sperk, Throbert McGee, (mind you, all placed in alphabetical order  ::  ), and others, that might be working under cover, dig Russian humor?
 I don’t claim it to be superior or something, just the humor in Russian made by people whose native language is Russian. Take this sketch from the nineties for example that I ran against yesterday http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ooS4H...eature=channel. Do you understand it? Do you find it funny?

----------


## chaika

I had a hard time understanding what they were saying. I did not find the idea of an obnoxious hooligan on a bus amusing. Did not understand the ending. 
Humor is very difficult to understand precisely because it is often based on the daily existence of the people involved, current news in the society, etc. Things like -- is is significant that the guy entered the bus from the rear but the woman and the robocop came in the front?

----------


## Lampada

Даже мне не было смешно.   Может, кто-нибудь растолкует этот юмор?
Как в том анекдоте:  Почему повязка с головы оказалась на ноге?  Сползла.  (Теперь можно смеяться).

----------


## sperk

I didn't find that funny, drunken thugs don't amuse me. Maybe you have to understand the context of the times, early 90's and all.

----------


## Оля

I didn't find that funny either...   ::   
As for Russian sketch shows on TV, I *adore* the show "6 кадров" (it's not from nineties, it's modern).

----------


## sperk

> I didn't find that funny either...    
> As for Russian sketch shows on TV, I *adore* the show "6 кадров" (it's not from the nineties, it's modern).

----------


## it-ogo

Well, I don't find here anything either very funny or specifically Russian. I believe rudeness is not specifically Russian feature (as well as self-irony if you mean that). 
I can propose the better humor test of "did you get Russian mentality?" problem.  http://www.kozma.ru/works/aphorisms.htm

----------


## SAn

«6 кадров» http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHumzA_4qYE http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ebngJtYqzIg&NR=1 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MRrwrmTAqlA http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Wx3xYhLMjE http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s1c37mL_jEY http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y2MESiwdEOk&NR=1

----------


## bitpicker

I have read a number of Russian jokes, and I would say that nine out of ten times I don't get them. Even when they aren't plays on words and are technically translatable to my native German they are often just not funny. I guess that in many cases, Russian and German opinions of what's funny are divergent. 
Robin

----------


## SPZenA

It sounds strange, but i don't understand 85% of Russian humor. (Yes, I'm native russian speaker)
In Russia have one humor-show, КВН (Клуб Весёлых и Находчивых), and when my parents look this show, they laughing almost all time. And i sit near, and think "What, is it funny?"

----------


## Оля

> In Russia have one humor-show, КВН (Клуб Весёлых и Находчивых), and when my parents look this show, they laughing almost all time. And i sit near, and think "What, is it funny?"

 Бедная ©

----------


## gRomoZeka

It was moderately amusing at best .. but I would not call it funny. I would not call this a genuinely "Russian humor" either. It lacks subtlety or word play that I used to accociate with real Russian humor. A bit of absurdity (Roboment at the end) is Russian, all right. As well as the characters.  ::  But that was not enough to make me laugh.  

> Как в том анекдоте:  Почему повязка с головы оказалась на ноге?  Сползла.

 And this joke I do find funny.  ::  
Because it's laconical ("brevity is the sister of talent", as Chekhov used to say  :: , and it has a touch of insanity I appreciate in Russian jokes. Though I'm used to the more brief version: _"А почему повязка на ноге? Сползла"_.

----------


## alexB

> I didn't find that funny either...    
> As for Russian sketch shows on TV, I *adore* the show "6 кадров" (it's not from nineties, it's modern).

 А откуда они пошли, «6 кадров»? Вначале, в 80х, были «Весёлые ребята», Угольников, кстати, тоже, оттуда. Дальше, в 90х, «Оба-на» и потом уж все остальные. Так что здесь у нас классика, оригинал. Спорить о том, что смешно, а что нет, бесполезно конечно, но забавно как-то получилось, что единодушно, все, наши и не только, надули губы и осудили хулигана. Фу, какой грубый и не смешной, вёдёт себя не политкоректно, обижает профессора Фортрана! Его надо в стенгазете пропечатывать, а не смеяться над ним. Куда только милиция смотрит?    ::  :

----------


## gRomoZeka

Ну, я честно признаюсь, что не полностью смотрела, а перематывала, потому что длинно и довольно однообразно. То, что видела на меня не произвело особого впечатления не потому, что "это грустно, господа", а просто юмора (в моем понимании) тут нет. Все очевидно, как лопатой по физиономии: алкаш пристает к "интеллиХенту". И что дальше?.. Где искромётный юмор, так сказать?   ::   Играют неплохо, а диалог никакой.  
Щас меня тут тоже заплюют, наверное, но мне "Городок" был больше по душе. Там присутствовал определенный элемент неожиданности в скетчах, и вообще в нем было это самое... "tongue-in-cheek".  ::  
Но в одном соглашусь: юмор - штука очень субъективная. Поэтому с определенной долей уверенности можно сказать, что какая-то шутка является истинно "русской" (английской, немецкой или любой другой), только про всенародно известную, классическую шутку (либо поджанр шуток). Например, анекдоты про тёщ однозначно "русский юмор", т.к. были порождены специфическими культурными и социальными реалиями. А все эти угольниковские проекты даже нельзя назвать "русскими", т.к. они косили под американский формат, и выдавали свой особый "гибридный" юмор. Это было очень заметно, и поначалу даже непривычно.

----------


## Hanna

That sketch was really funny, but I didn't understand more than maybe half of what they said... 
Hm! Apart from all of you here, I hardly know any Russian people..   ::  I have no idea what's on TV in Russia, or if Russian comedies are generally funny. Plus you know, peoples taste in humour vary from country to country and person to person. What's funny to me might now be funny to... rockzmom for example.   *But seems to me that Russian PEOPLE have a GOOD sense of humour.* Better than Scandinavians, I think, and more sophisticated. 
Similar to British humour perhaps -- but less 'dry' and more hilarious and prone to see the humour in everyday life and frustrating situations. Thinking about it, I have heard lots of Scandinavians who visited there say something like "Wow I had not realised quite how cool and *funny* Russians are!" 
Personally I don't enjoy "slapstick humour" and similar: I.e. people throwing pies at each other, tripping on the street or anything that has "added" studio laughter. If typical Russian humour is like that, then I don't like it.  
I remember some old Russian cartoons that were sort of funny (but also silly...) and there are of course also some old comedy films which are pretty funny (although a non-Russian person probably misses a lot of the jokes.) When I was watching the "Stirlitz" series lately, it was unintentional comedy for me every time the actors said "Xeil Gitler"! (H!) _[well for me, it is very hard to remember the difference between Ш,Щ and Ж... so I had to laugh about this.... ]_  
In Sweden there are some good jokes ABOUT Russians and the letter "H"....  and others about Russians drinking a lot, plus old jokes about Soviet stuff. There are many stories of the type: "A German, a Russian and a Norwegian were shipwrecked on an uninhabited island...." _( But ultimately, these jokes are usually about the Norwegian doing some VERY stupid..)_  
But on the whole, to me Russian humour seems very good. From what I know about it, I like it. *Better than German and American, and quite similar to British.* That's my verdict!  
Too bad I can not (yet) understand it fully without subtitles! *
So which are the good comedy shows on Russian TV right now?*

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada  Как в том анекдоте:  Почему повязка с головы оказалась на ноге?  Сползла.   And this joke I do find funny.  
> Because it's laconical ("brevity is the sister of talent", as Chekhov used to say , and it has a touch of insanity I appreciate in Russian jokes. Though I'm used to the more brief version: _"А почему повязка на ноге? Сползла"_.

 Это я добавила для ясности.  Do you remember that somebody who did not possess that kind of humor insisted that it was not funny and kept asking if the person in the joke was one-legged?

----------


## E-learner

This is offtopic, but «6 кадров», which I haven't seen until now, reminded me of "The Sketch Show" and I thought it could be useful for English learning fans of absurd(ish) humor.
It's like this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j6L_SXPWGMA http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PSBOMvj3t_8 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3p4UX47 ... re=related http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DhFypmBg ... re=related http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5890aGxt ... re=related http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QdQOrINp ... re=related http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QY8zoUKi ... re=related http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P2oFEzlf6gA&NR=1 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F5BXXmOw ... re=related

----------


## Оля

> забавно как-то получилось, что единодушно, все, наши и не только, надули губы и осудили хулигана. Фу, какой грубый и не смешной

 Алекс, так в том-то и дело, что _не смешной_. Мне было бы совершенно фиолетово, грубый он или нет, если бы он был _смешной_. Но он просто не смешной! Вот есть еще одно "смехо-шоу" на нашем телевидении, на канале ТНТ - "Убойная лига". Там много грубого юмора, очень часто неприличного. Но надо отдать им должное, у них это почти всегда получается именно смешно. И по моему мнению, хоть это и продукт и детище "Камеди Клаб", откровенной глупой пошлятины там в разы меньше (если вообще есть), чем в "Камеди". Грубое и неприличное вполне может быть смешным. А может и не быть (как в обсуждаемом ролике).   

> А откуда они пошли, «6 кадров»? Вначале, в 80х, были «Весёлые ребята», Угольников, кстати, тоже, оттуда. Дальше, в 90х, «Оба-на» и потом уж все остальные.

 Я где-то читала, что "6 кадров" стараются подражать английской комик-группе 70-х годов "Monty Python".

----------


## Basil77

> Вот есть еще одно "смехо-шоу" на нашем телевидении, на канале ТНТ - "Убойная лига". Там много грубого юмора, очень часто неприличного. Но надо отдать им должное, у них это почти всегда получается именно смешно.

 Смешно?  ::  Ничего более дебильного в своей жизни не видел. И, кстати, проект вроде бы прикрыли со смертью Турчинского. В скетче же из "Оба-ны" меня единственно что насмешило, это подполковник Староконь в роли хулигана.  ::   С робоментом в конце вообще тупость полная.  ::  
Кстати, тут недавно узнал интересный факт, оказывается Угольников сыграл свою первую роль в кино в "Джентельменах удачи". Мальчик, который "злой и страшный серый волк", - это он.  ::

----------


## Ramil

Я про юмористические передачи давно заметил одну простую закономерность - смешными являются только первые несколько выпусков, дальше передача практически со 100% вероятностью превращается в УГ. То же можно сказать про наших сатириков и юмористов. Единственный, кто ещё хоть что-то может выдать это Жванецкий, но всё реже и реже.

----------


## Оля

> Смешно?  Ничего более дебильного в своей жизни не видел.

 Мне тоже сначала так казалось, когда мельком включала. Но стоит присмотреться и прислушаться, и ты увидишь, что там есть таланты (взять хотя бы Машечкина - он вообще резко отличается по стилю от всех участников). Дебилизм там тоже есть, но его не так много. И ты, кстати, не путаешь "Лигу" со "Смехом без правил"? Качество юмора в них заметно отличается, несмотря на то, что жюри, студия и многие участники - те же самые. Конкурсы в "Смехе" тоже довольно тупые.   

> И, кстати, проект вроде бы прикрыли со смертью Турчинского.

 Вовсе нет. Его там, кстати, и так уже давно не было. 
P.S. Кто скажет, что это не смешно? http://tnt-online.ru/SmekhBezPravil/93/v04.htm  ::

----------


## SPZenA

> P.S. Кто скажет, что это не смешно? http://tnt-online.ru/SmekhBezPravil/93/v04.htm

 *робко поднимает руку*
Только один момент рассмешил. "Подходим к нарушителю!"   ::  
Видела по одной серии "Убойной лиги", "Камеди клаб" и ещё чего-то в этом же роде.
Убивает зал, честное слово. Особенно в "камеди", где если в номере нет слова ж..а, то номер не смешной...

----------


## SAn

Да, «балерону» для полноты картины чего-то не хватает...

----------


## Ramil

> Убивает зал, честное слово. Особенно в "камеди", где если в номере нет слова ж..а, то номер не смешной...

 "Нет ничего смешнее слова ЖОПА, набранного типографским шрифтом"
Ю. Олеша

----------


## BappaBa

Мне нравится многое у украинского Квартала 95. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6YcUl8FOK7o http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yn51zoIaO7U

----------


## Оля

> Особенно в "камеди", где если в номере нет слова ж..а, то номер не смешной...

 Насчет "Камеди" совершенно согласна. Но не надо думать, что "Убойка" - это то же самое. Там даже это слово совсем не так популярно.
Что меня, кстати, там больше всего бесит, так это полная замена слова "девушка" и прочих его синонимов словом "тёлка". Это (и многое другое) печально, но это не отменяет того факта, что там много смешных и талантливых номеров.

----------


## it-ogo

> Я про юмористические передачи давно заметил одну простую закономерность - смешными являются только первые несколько выпусков, дальше передача практически со 100% вероятностью превращается в УГ.

 "А разгадка одна - ..." 
Что есть юмор? Способ альтернативного, неожиданного взгляда на привычные вещи. Ключевые слова: новизна (для данного контекста), неожиданность, разрыв шаблона. 
Следствия: 
1) (Хороший) юмор не может являться самоцелью и неотделим от своего предмета.
2) Когда юмор становится на поток, программируется и формализуется, он перестает выполнять свою функцию. Юмористические передачи, и вообще все, что имеет основной целью производство юмора, имеют крайне низкую вероятность его произвести.
3) Качество юмора обратно зависимо от его плотности на единицу смысла. 
Кроме того, "смешно" - не есть абсолютная оценка качества юмора. Разве нельзя получать удовольствие от чего-то остроумного, или парадоксального без того, чтобы проржаться? И наоборот - разве щекотка является эталоном юмора?

----------


## chaika

OK. Вот американский (или британский) humor (или humour). Русским это смешно? Сам чуть не упал с кресла пока я его читал.  
The Pretzel Hold
A Russian and an Irish wrestler were facing off for the Olympic Gold medal. Before the match, the Irishman's trainer came to him and said, "Don't forget, this Russian has never lost a match because of his pretzel hold. If he gets you in it, you're finished." 
Immediately after the match began, the Russian got the Irishman in the devastating pretzel hold. The trainer couldn’t watch any longer, so he turned away. Suddenly, there was a scream, and cheers from the crowd. The trainer looked back to see the Irishman had won the match. 
Later on the trainer asked "How did you get out of that hold? No one has ever done it before!" 
The Irishman answered "Well, I looked up and saw this pair of balls right in front of my face. I thought I had nothing to lose, so with my all my strength I bit those babies just as hard as I could." 
"So!" the trainer said, "That's what finished him off!" 
"No, but you'd be amazed how strong you get when you bite your own balls"!

----------


## CoffeeCup

> OK. Вот американский (или британский) humor (или humour). Русским это смешно? Сам чуть не упал с кресла пока я его читал. 
> ...

 You will be surprised quite enough if I tell you that this joke is a famous one in Russia. In Russian version there are two Russian wrestlers a young and a quite experienced. Even more, the quite experienced wrestler always has a name of Alexander Karelin.

----------


## it-ogo

Я бы нашел это смешным в промежутке возраста от 13 до 23. Сейчас я воспринимаю это как притчу. 
Наверно потому, что в русском много достаточно близких аналогов. Что-то такое было про йога и каратиста, про Василия Ивановича в Японии и сумоиста... Если убрать тренера (речь вести от первого лица) и переименовать ирландца, будет достаточно типичный русский анекдот.

----------


## Basil77

> OK. Вот американский (или британский) humor (или humour). Русским это смешно? Сам чуть не упал с кресла пока я его читал.

 There are plenty of Russian jokes on this theme. There is the one that I heard when I was at high-school (in early 90s): _One middle-asian had a camel. But this camel was veery slow. So he went to a local wise old man and asked him what could be done to speed it up a little. 
 - Make your camel stand on this pedestal, - said the wiseman.
 Then he took a huge sledgehammer and hit the camel's balls with it. After a cloud of dust dispersed they saw the camel disappearing behind the horizon. 
 - Wow! I never saw a camel running that fast! - said the camel's owner, - but how I supposed to catch it now?
 - Stand on the pedestal, - the wiseman replied._

----------


## SAn

So, we can conclude that foreign humor may either be international («we also have this joke») or not funny. Tercium non datur.

----------


## Ramil

Что касается анекдотов, то они стали, видимо, действительно интернациональными. Детали, обстановка и действующие лица могут различаться, но если сутью анекдота не являются некие местные реалии (скажем, политика или какой то сугубо-местный феномен), то практически любому анекдоту найдётся эквивалент в любом языке и в любой стране.

----------


## Paperplane

> I was wondering, do any of you, Russian learning people, chaika, DDT, doninphxaz, Johanna, rockzmom too, although she’s more of a curious about Russia than Russian learning person  , sperk, Throbert McGee, (mind you, all placed in alphabetical order  ), and others, that might be working under cover, dig Russian humor?
> I don’t claim it to be superior or something, just the humor in Russian made by people whose native language is Russian. Take this sketch from the nineties for example that I ran against yesterday http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ooS4HdP2 ... re=channel. Do you understand it? Do you find it funny?

 Конец очень понравился  ::  , хотя, на мой взгляд, начало длинновато. Я иногда смотрю российские юмористические передачи онлайн. В принципе они мне очень нравятся-то, только приходится вслушиваться ОЧЕНЬ внимательно, а то упустишь почти всё.    ::   
А вот, по-моему, красивый необычный скетч из UKTV. Думаю, типично британский, но не знаю точно. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vuGgPf1h4Io 
И еще классический сатирический скетч из 90-х. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tSKFYff_a7M

----------


## gRomoZeka

The joke about balls can be understood by virtually any human, cultural differences  notwithstanding. But personally I find the Russian variant of this joke funnier, because the gist of the joke is not the fact that someone got bitten or hit in the balls (a bit of kindergarten-ish humour  ::  ), but the last phrase. It's hilarious.   

> So, we can conclude that foreign humor may either be international («we also have this joke») or not funny.

 Maybe you are right.  ::  Though I believe that a completely "foreign" joke can be enjoyed if all the nuances are explained. In other words you can learn to understand and enjoy a certain kind of humour after getting more familiar with it.

----------


## E-learner

The same joke 
in English (audio only) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZUJLO6lMhI 
in Russian (0:46) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PaaPZUmqfMY

----------


## chaika

A long time ago I heard a Russian joke about a guy who left work every day rolling a wheelbarrow full of junk.  
It reminds me of this one about a piece of life that might not exist in Russia, the traffic camera. It should be less funny to a Russian, I think. Is it? 
A man was driving when he saw the flash of a traffic camera. 
He figured that his picture had been taken for exceeding the limit, even
though he knew that he was not speeding. 
Just to be sure, he went around the block and passed the same spot, driving
even more slowly, but again the camera flashed. 
Now he began to think that this was quite funny, so he drove even slower as
he passed the area again, but the traffic camera again flashed. 
He tried a fourth time with the same result. 
He did this a fifth time and was now laughing when the camera flashed as he
rolled past, this time at a snail's pace. 
Two weeks later, he got five tickets in the mail for driving without a seat
belt.

----------


## gRomoZeka

I think it was funny.  ::

----------


## it-ogo

> Just to be sure, he went around the block and passed the same spot, driving
> even more slowly, but again the camera flashed.

 I find the behavior of the guy enigmatic. Why was he so eager to collect penalty tickets? Or maybe he was sure to be able to prove to the authorities that he did not break the rules and thus to avoid penalties? Russian would never expect to prove anything to the authorities and try to avoid cameras by any means no matter if he break the rules or not.

----------


## capecoddah

OH my God! They killed Basil77! 
I'm sure *ONE* person will get a laugh.

----------


## Wowik



----------


## alexB

Back to the original sketch. 
 I saw that *Johanna * and *Paperplane * liked it  ::  , so I’ve taken the liberty of transcribing and even translating it, within the confines of  my limited language skills. Sorry for the bad grammar.
 There are many barely audible or garbled or cut short in the middle words there, which must not bar you from understanding the conversation as a whole. Then again you may ask if you find something not quite clear. It would be fine if the English part be corrected where you see fit.  
-Ну? Ха ха, доехало. Well, finally (what took you so long?).
Ну чё, братан? На красные ворота доеду? So what, bro? Is this gonna take me to the Red Gates (krasnye vorota in Russian, only he says it with the stress on the wrong vowel.)
- Доедете, если курить не будете. Yes it is, if you don’t smoke, that is.
- Хо, а чё (что) мы, мы уже на вы, мы уже не дружим? Hah, what was that? Airs and graces?  All of a sudden we’re not friends anymore?
- Ну, извините. Но я все-таки попросил бы вас не курить.  OK, I’m sorry, but it would be much better if you didn’t smoke, please. 
-Чё ты попросил? Не курить?  What’d you say? Didn’t smoke? 
Не понял ребята, мне чё, в моём родном городе уже покурить  что ли нельзя, а? I don’t get it, guys. What am I, not allowed to have a smoke in my own town, eh?
Ты скажи! Может я тогда сгоняю в Тулу на пару секунд. Я там курну по быстрому и вернусью. You just tell me! And I’m up and gone to Tula (the town not far from Moscow), for a few seconds, get a couple of puffs there and be right back. 
Ты не обижайся, командир. Я ж тебе правду говорю. Ну ты… А чё ты в книжку то уставился, козлиная борода? Шо  ты там читаешь то? Я ж к тебе обращаюсь.  Ну так чё? О! Бабуля!  Don’t get me wrong, chief. I’m not kidding.  And what’s with all this reading, you, goat bearded prick? What are you reading there? I’m talking to you, am I? Well? Oh, my! Granny!
- Бабуленция, иди сюда. Я тебе место уступил. Иди! В тесноте, как говорится – не в обиде. Hey, grandma! Come up here.  I’ve cleared up the seat for you. It’s a bit tight but it's allright as they say.
- Чё не надо мне? Чё там чавкаешь сидишь? Я тебе что – зря старался что ли? Слышь ты, коза старая, иди. Я тебе место уступил. Я кому место уступал? Кому? Кому я место уступал? Тебе же уступал. Иди, садись. Для тебя же старался. Садись, вот же место есть. Не буди во мне зверя, бабуля! Не буди во мне зверя. Ха ха.  What do you mean you don’t want to? What are you muttering about there? Who do you think I went to all the trouble for? Listen here, old hag! Come up here! I’ve cleared up the seat for you. Who have I cleared the seat for? Who? You know who? You, that’s who! Come on! Sit down. Did I waste my efforts? Sit down, here’s the seat. Don’t bring out the beast in me, honey! Don’t bring out the beast! Ha ha.
Ну чё, бабуль, комфортно тебе? So, what’s up, ma? Feeling good?
-	Хорошо, хорошо. Good, good.
-	Удобно? Nice and cozy? 
-	Да, хорошо. Yes, cozy..
-	Сиди кочумай, (отдыхай – underworld)да? Мож фортку закрыть? Just calm down and unwind, eh?  I could close the window if you wanted me to.
-	Не, не надо. No, no, it’s allright.
-	Не надо? You sure?
Курнёшь, бабк? Would you care for a smoke?
-	Да нет, ну что вы, я не курю, спасибо большое. No, of course not, I don’t smoke, thank you.
-	А чё так? Аааа, спортом занимаешся? How come? Aaaah, going in for sports?
-	Да, конечно. То есть… Yes, sure. Wait a m…
-	Шейпингом. Молодец, бабк. Shaping? Good for you, ma.
Бабуль, вот скажи мне, а чё у нас такая молодёжь гнилая, а? Okay, grandma, let me ask you a question. Why do you think the youth that we have is such a rotten youth? 
Во, сидит, смотри! Вишь? Делает вид, в книжку уткнулась. Нет чтобы женщине старой место уступить! Look at him sitting here. Look at him! See? Making a show, as if he were reading the book, instead of giving his seat to the old woman.
-	Ну что, послушайте! Ну что вы ко мне пристаёте? Садитесь куда угодно! Автобус совершенно пустой.   Good gracious, listen! Whatever do you want from me? Take a seat wherever you like.
The bus is absolutely empty.
-	Пустой? А. Вишь бабк? Ба!  Empty you say? Well. See that, ma?
-	Ой! Ouch! 
-	Вишь? Не нравится им ничего у нас. Автобусы им не нравятся, Ельцин не нравится, «Поле чудес» не нравится, ничего не нр… А не нравится, давай в грёбаную свою Америку, давай, дуй, дуй к своим  братанам, дружбанам, программистам. Ёкарный ты бабай! See? There’s nothing in this country that they like. They don’t like buses. Do they like Yeltcin? No. "The Field of Wonders” (Wheel of Fortune)? No. They like nothing!  But if so, why don’t you skedaddle to your freaking America. Come on, go. Go to your chums, to your buddies, to your computer geeks. You, worthless piece of crap.
-	Почему это я должен куда-то уезжать из своей страны? Why, for Christ's sake, should I leave my own country?
-	Чё? Своя срана! Ты чё, купил штоли, страну то? Моя страна. What? Your country? And when did you buy that, your country? Listen to that: “My County!” 
Бабуль. Grandma.
-	А? What?
-	Скажи, ты воевала? Tell me this, have you been to the war?
-	Hmm
-	 Вот видишь? Бабка воевала за тебя, кровь проливала! А ты сидишь, гадёныш, тут, в книжку уткнулся. You realize now? The grandma here has been to the war for you, she has seen action, spilt her blood.  And you, look at yourself!  Piece of shit, peeping in that stupid book of yours.  
-	Ну, знаете! This is an outrage! 
-	Да ладно ты. Не пукни тока, смотри. Разъерепенился! Calm down, you! Make sure you don’t break wind. Look at him all bristled up!
Дай позырить(посмотреть), чё за книга то? Дай. Да не боись ты. Give me that! What did you say the book was? Loosen up, I won’t bite you.  
-	Вам не понравится. You’re not gonna like it.
-	Чёйто ( почему это) не понравится? How do you mean not gonna like it?
-	Козарецкий. «Энциклопедия профессора Фортрана» It’s Kozaretckiy, “The professor Fortran’s encyclopedia. “
-	Хорошо. Good.
-	Какого профессора? Professor what?
-	Фортрана. Fortran.
-	Она без картинок что ли? Ой! Смотри! Ой! Книжка. Надо же? Ой. Выпала. Это ветром, вер.. вырвало, видишь? Ветер. Вырвало. Вырвало. Видишь как? Смори! Щас меня на тебя вырвет! No pictures? What the … Look! Mama mia! The book! What happened? Darn it! It’s the wind, the… It’s gone with the wind! Did you see that? The wind. Thrown off by the wind! Who would have thunk it? And I’m about to throw on you.
Enter Roboment. -
Сканирую. Оценка ситуации. Хулиган пристаёт к безоружному, гнилому интеллигенту. Begin scanning. Assessing the situation. A hooligan bullying an unarmed freaking nerd. 
Мера воздействия – физическое уничтожение. Suggested way of resolving the problem  – physical termination.
-	Ха ха! Чё ты делаешь?  What are you doing?

----------


## studyr

> It reminds me of this one about a piece of life that might not exist in Russia...
>  for driving without a seat
> belt.

 There was a time when we hadn't inertia reels and we had to set seat belt's length.
One man was stopped by a *gaishnik* (road police officer). He checked his seat belt and said it was loosen.
The man paid a ruble, set seat belt tighter and gone. Second gaishnik stopped him and said his seat was loosen.
The man paid a ruble again, set seat belt as tight as possible and gone. Third gaishnik stopped him, checked his seat belt and exclaimed "Are you going to strangle yourself for just one ruble!!?"
So you see that in russian jokes, gaishniks are funny, not drivers.
Another typically Russian joke is based on double meaning of word "номер":
1) Registration number of a car.
2) Act in a show. Circus.
But we mostly found it funny because we don't like gaishniks  ::   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_pAedcCei9g

----------


## sperk

I just watched Бриллиантовая рука (brilliantovaya ruka ) which is called a great Russian comedy. I chuckled a couple of times but that was about it. After reading this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Diamon ... ch_phrases it's clear to me that this is best described as Soviet humor. While I can appreciate it on an intellectual level I think you would have to have been living in the USSR to have any sort of emotional reaction to it.

----------


## Ramil

> I just watched Бриллиантовая рука (brilliantovaya ruka ) which is called a great Russian comedy. I chuckled a couple of times but that was about it. After reading this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Diamon ... ch_phrases it's clear to me that this is best described as Soviet humor. While I can appreciate it on an intellectual level I think you would have to have been living in the USSR to have any sort of emotional reaction to it.

 When Leonid Gaidai 's wife was once asked what was this film about (Gaidai's been dead by that time) she answered: nothing in particular.
Your post forced me to think it over since I know this film very well and watched it many many times I must confess that there's really very little to laught at. Oh, when I watched it for the first time (and it was very long ago and I was a kid) I found this film very funny. Then as I watched it again and again I chucked, then I simply smiled. To most Russians it's like a reflex, I think. I wouldn't have found this film particularly funny if I watched this film now (at the present time and being an adult man). We like this film probably because many good memories from childhood are closely linked with it. Still there are many catch phrases that live in the Russian language even now, they've become independent and I even start meeting young people who use them but don't know where it came from.
Many jokes from it are hard to understand indeed if you didn't live in the USSR.

----------


## Basil77

I'v just read this wiki article about "Diamond arm" and IMHO it's written by some paranoic dissident who hates the Soviet times. I'm more than certain that Gaidai didn't mean many of those things mentioned in the article.

----------


## Hanna

Well --- I remember Soviet films running on Swedish TV in my childhood. They used to be on in the afternoons, particularly, and during school holidays. So I have very good memories of watching them. To us, it was no more "alien" than an American Western or something about people in the US...   
The view was that they were high quality, but in some cases a bit too deep and "boring". Great for childrens content though. (But I don't think any Russian war film was ever shown, and I guess that's where our state TV draw the line, ideologically.) 
That comedy about a school teacher and 3 thieves who get reformed (Gentlemen, something...) ran many times and there is a Swedish ripoff in two parts. I re-watched this Russian film last autumn and I still think it's very funny and good quality! There are many other examples! 
Or perhaps I just have a similar sense of humour to think that! 
Anyway, I think these comedies stand up on their own merits. 
Plus, for you, it's your history/culture, so obviously valuable -- who cares if the government has changed.. Russians are still Russians, right? 
--------------------------------- 
PS -- It's funny that there has been no American ripoffs of Russian comedies. Every time there is a successful French comedy, there is an American ripoff a few years later.

----------


## Hanna

> Back to the original sketch. 
>  I saw that *Johanna * and *Paperplane * liked it  , so I’ve taken the liberty of transcribing and even translating it,

 Wow, thanks for doing that! What a treat to get it translated "by hand". 
I will save it for the weekend and I'll check the English grammar.  
My skills in Russian are in a strange "phase" - sometimes i understand almost everything that's said in a film -- and sometimes hardly anything!  
But it was a very funny sketch despite missing half the dialogue the first time I watched it.

----------


## BappaBa

> Many jokes from it are hard to understand indeed if you didn't live in the USSR.

 Например, когда соседка называет оперативнику номер Волги увезшей Семен Семеновича: 28-70 ОГО (цена поллитры)

----------


## fortheether

> PS -- It's funny that there has been no American ripoffs of Russian comedies. Every time there is a successful French comedy, there is an American ripoff a few years later.

 I never saw the English version but it is based on Ilf and Petrov's work:  http://www.amazon.com/Twelve-Chairs-Ron ... 529&sr=1-1  
Scott

----------


## Lampada

> Даже мне не было смешно. Может, кто-нибудь растолкует, в чём юмор-то?
> Как в том анекдоте: Почему повязка с головы оказалась на ноге? Сползла.

----------


## nebo

Keep in mind that in Russia, as in the United States, there are many different senses of humor. I have found that for the most part, Russian humor is indeed quite funny. The only time that I don't find it funny is when there are references to culture or history that I don't understand.  
If a Russian saw "Jackass" and concluded that all American humor is low brow trash, then they would miss out on the great comedians, satire, funny movies and on and on. So try not to do the same with Russia or you'll miss out! If you watch the movie "Слушатель" I think you will find that the humor in that movie is almost identical to humor in an American funny movie.

----------

